# Working in University , Where to live ?



## sarahcallaghan (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi ,
I will be moving to Toronto from July 2012 with my husband and 3 small children and working in the University area. I am trying to figure out which would be the most suitable area to look at renting. We are thinking of a 3-4 bedroom house with parking in a family orientated residential neighbourhood with childcare, schools etc and hoping to have a short commute to work ideally on a rail line. The only neighbourhood that was suggested was the Annex and the prices there are way outside our budget. Would appreciate any advice,
Thanks, 
Sarah


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sarahcallaghan said:


> Hi ,
> I will be moving to Toronto from July 2012 with my husband and 3 small children and working in the University area. I am trying to figure out which would be the most suitable area to look at renting. We are thinking of a 3-4 bedroom house with parking in a family orientated residential neighbourhood with childcare, schools etc and hoping to have a short commute to work ideally on a rail line. The only neighbourhood that was suggested was the Annex and the prices there are way outside our budget. Would appreciate any advice,
> Thanks,
> Sarah


Just a quick question, if I may. Are you talking about the U of T downtown campus?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

And what is your budget?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

sarahcallaghan said:


> Hi ,
> I will be moving to Toronto from July 2012 with my husband and 3 small children and working in the University area. I am trying to figure out which would be the most suitable area to look at renting. We are thinking of a 3-4 bedroom house with parking in a family orientated residential neighbourhood with childcare, schools etc and hoping to have a short commute to work ideally on a rail line. The only neighbourhood that was suggested was the Annex and the prices there are way outside our budget. Would appreciate any advice,
> Thanks,
> Sarah


Try Etobicoke? It's outside the city core and you might have more luck meeting your criteria and budget. On the other side of the city, the is The Beach (pricier) and East York. North, maybe in and around Leaside? Davisville is nice, but, pricey... Look around St. Clair West and Eglington West perhaps.

As for childcare, you'd better start applying and waitlisting now... It can take over a year to find a spot, let alone three.


----------



## sarahcallaghan (Aug 27, 2011)

thanks for replies, yes its university of Toronto and Sick Kids Hospital. I guess our budget is flexible but certainly not more than 1800-2000 canadian dollars per month. I had heard the Beaches was really nice but that it was quite a commute into the hospital so we were hoping to avoid that.
Thanks for help,
Sarah


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sarahcallaghan said:


> thanks for replies, yes its university of Toronto and Sick Kids Hospital. I guess our budget is flexible but certainly not more than 1800-2000 canadian dollars per month. I had heard the Beaches was really nice but that it was quite a commute into the hospital so we were hoping to avoid that.
> Thanks for help,
> Sarah


Well I guess you don't do commute in Galway but if you're going to live in a huge city you'd better get used to it or substantially raise your budget for rental. I know the Sick Kids Hospital area well. It is in central Toronto and a decent 3-4 bedroom house closeby would be substantially more than $2000 monthly. If that is your maximum budget then I suggest you change your thinking and look further afield for housing. The Beaches is not considered here as a long commute but I doubt you'll find much there within your budget.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe you can take a look at REALTOR.ca -Welcome
If you see something you like, go to Google Earth and look it up in streetview. Sometimes a nice surprise, sometimes a big bummer.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

The Beach would be 35 minutes to Sick Kids on the 501 streetcar... I know the route very well. It's considered a very reasonable commute for the quality of the area you would live, but, you won't find what you are looking for your budget... Would be closer to $2500-3000/month. It's an in demand area with mostly owner occupied, rentals command a premium as it's very desirable.

The Annex is primarily university students and just post-university age.

Downtown, you are going to seriously struggle with your budget and requirements. You'll either have to compromise on what you are getting or take a longer commute... Or increase your budget.

It's not uncommon for people to commute an hour plus each way in the GTA.


----------



## sarahcallaghan (Aug 27, 2011)

Really appreciate all the help. It would seem that rents are substantially higher than here in Ireland so we will need to factor that in. Realistically with a revised upper limit budget of $2500, need for a 3 bed house in a kid friendly district and desire to keep commute to minimum, could anyone give me a shortlist of the suitable suburbs I should be looking at.
Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

What do you consider "a minimum" for commute? Here, 45mins each way is considered reasonable. Do you plan to commute by car or public transit (subway/streetcar/bus)?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sarahcallaghan said:


> Really appreciate all the help. It would seem that rents are substantially higher than here in Ireland so we will need to factor that in. Realistically with a revised upper limit budget of $2500, need for a 3 bed house in a kid friendly district and desire to keep commute to minimum, could anyone give me a shortlist of the suitable suburbs I should be looking at.
> Thanks,
> Sarah


Do you know your hours of work at Sick Kids? Will you be driving or using public transit?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

I think St Clair West could suit your needs (SCW & Bathurst). It's a one subway commute of about 15-25 minutes... A 3 bedroom, 2 bathroom house in that neighborhood runs about $2300+utilities and has great schools as well as good shops and resturants in walking distance. Parking may or may not be available or included, could be an extra $50-100/month or a street permit would be available for $120/year.

Here's an example:
3 Bed. House - Great Location


----------



## sarahcallaghan (Aug 27, 2011)

Ideally max 30mins and on a public transit line- again we may have to compromise but I am just trying to get a feel of what our options are. I am a little confused though as my husband will be working in Sick Kids on a salary of about $80,000 /yr which I would have thought was fairly decent. With the kind of rents that are being discussed, this would put a real strain on our budget. Does everyone apart from the very wealthy live outside the city or are the other costs of living much lower there such as food, childcare , heatingetc. For example a standard household shop for a family of 4 in Ireland would be about $140, Childcare about $10/hour for preschool.
Also if we went for a 45 min commute what kind of figures rentwise would we be looking at and which neighbourhoods. I had read that Toronto was one of the few cities where lots of families live in the city area because of amenities etc. Would an apartment be much cheaper ?
Thanks for all the time and effort with replies.
Sarah


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Preschool childcare in Toronto is about $85/day. Registered Home Care about $35.

I'd think you'd be tight to do a weekly shop for 4 on $140 unless you coupon clip, buy no name and limit cheese and meat. We're a family of 3 (2 adults and a 13 month old) and our weekly food costs are over $140, we like cheese, but don't have meat daily.

Because of the hot summers and cold winters the electricity and gas prices to keep a house reasonable year round are quite high... Between the two, on a averagely insulated 3 bedroom home it's probably $2500-3000/year.

Regarding housing, you're looking at supply and demand. You want a 3 bedroom house in a family friendly area with parking... So do LOTS of people, hence the prices. Same house would actually cost less to own. I'd say significantly more people own rather than rent the type of house you are looking for. You could live in a less family friendly area and save some money?!

If you went a 45m-1h commute outside the city (GO train) to the 'burbs you can rent a 3-4bedroom, 2 bathroom house for around $1800/m.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sarahcallaghan said:


> Ideally max 30mins and on a public transit line- again we may have to compromise but I am just trying to get a feel of what our options are. I am a little confused though as my husband will be working in Sick Kids on a salary of about $80,000 /yr which I would have thought was fairly decent. With the kind of rents that are being discussed, this would put a real strain on our budget. Does everyone apart from the very wealthy live outside the city or are the other costs of living much lower there such as food, childcare , heatingetc. For example a standard household shop for a family of 4 in Ireland would be about $140, Childcare about $10/hour for preschool.
> Also if we went for a 45 min commute what kind of figures rentwise would we be looking at and which neighbourhoods. I had read that Toronto was one of the few cities where lots of families live in the city area because of amenities etc. Would an apartment be much cheaper ?
> Thanks for all the time and effort with replies.
> Sarah


Sarah,

Toronto has just been voted the 4th most livable city in the world. Along with that comes a higher cost of living. Not good, but it is what it is. As with most large cities in UK/NA, housing is more expensive closer to the city centre, which is where Sick Kids Hospital is located. $80,000 is a good salary but will not provide you with a luxury lifestyle. I've been to Galway and it is a beautiful place in a spectacular location. You probably have a lovely home there done to your liking. I'm sure/hope you don't expect that when you come to Toronto, unless you have lots of money available.
May I suggest that you try and get over the commute problem and look further out for accommodation. 
Toronto fronts onto Lake Ontario and the main commuter train service runs from east to west along the lakeside. In the middle of the run is the city centre. Every day multi-thousands converge on the centre from eastern and western suburbs. Toronto proper has a transit system using subway, buses and streetcars (trams to you). I live in one of the eastern suburbs and a normal commute, my door to the hospital, is one hour. I just asked a neighbour who's a senior nurse at Sick Kids and she so confirmed. That would include a 10 minute subway ride up to the hospital from the main train station. It is walkable in the better weather.
I hope this puts things in better perspective for you.


----------

